# Any expert on google earth?



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Can someone familiar with using google earth tell me how close in detail a person can see someone/something? I am concerned with a few people who have my address as I want to lie out in the sun this summer and want to be sure "they" can't see me.

I know this sounds paranoid but you just never know what your enemies may do, YKWIM? They would have DSL or satellite connection if that makes any difference.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Google Earth imagery is not real time and can be months to years old. Even with any updated imagery, the odds of you being seen at that resolution is nothing to worry about...


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

A favorite pastime for air force people who manage spy satellites


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

davel745 said:


> A favorite pastime for air force people who manage spy satellites


"They" are not the enemies I am concerned with, after all, who are they gonna tell how big I am? (Which would be much desired fodder for my female enemies) LOL


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

Google street view has a picture of me coming outof the house with my wifes favorite bucket that I never touched of course. and the paver that was giving us a price on the driveway. 
But from the sky no worries
Steve


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

If you are worried of Google Earth, you are worried about the wrong thing. And you (and most of us) won't be able to access that information.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Well... google earth is not real time. often years behind but if your outside doing something you dont want people to see when the satellite snaps a new picture then the detail is ok. 

check out http://www.methodshop.com/2006/11/naked-people-on-google-earth.shtml


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

the car that takes road pictures got me mowing the lawn


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

davel745 said:


> the car that takes road pictures got me mowing the lawn


A few years my Mom was shown standing at the window.
Now a different picture has been taken and I no linger see her at the window. LOL


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Unless your an international spy or terrorist, I seriously doubt if anyone is going to retask a CIA spy satellite to spy on you.... in real time.

Surely, you've actually looked at your place, with Google Maps? right? Enter your address, and look... scroll in to the greatest detail... it ain't that great, for 'peeping tom' purposes.


----------

